# Manzanita from the trails



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Ebay!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Those are some awesome pieces! The one in the third picture looks particularly good.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

I see tons of Manzanita every time I go hiking. I can't believe that people pay for this stuff. Here's a pic of a giant dead manzanita "tree", about 25 feet at the base and 15 feet high. Perfect center piece for a 100 foot cube tankroud:.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Find out price of shipping 15 ft tree to the east coast then, maybe you can see why people buy that stuff. : )


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

We should be getting more of it as it takes over were the ponderosa pine and doug firs are dieing off.

SteveU


----------



## OoNickoC (Jul 29, 2009)

Thnaks guys.
Ive had afew pms on another forum for certain sizes, and out here I have acess to every size and shape there is. I just like going out and exploring, too fun.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You guys are so lucky to be able to go out and find the perfect piece that is just right, and get it for free. lol. Why couldn't manzanita be one of our native specie on the east cost?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

OoNickoC said:


> Thnaks guys.
> Ive had afew pms on another forum for certain sizes, and out here I have acess to every size and shape there is. I just like going out and exploring, too fun.


And THAT, is what it really is all aboutroud:
Look at the wood, look at the natural shapes of things and "scapes".
Better to learn there.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

can i pay you to cut down that tree and u-haul it on over to the east coast?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> You guys are so lucky to be able to go out and find the perfect piece that is just right, and get it for free. lol. Why couldn't manzanita be one of our native specie on the east cost?


I'm with you on that one. I love going hiking with my dog and she is good at finding wood, but I can't never find anything that I can use in my tank. If only we had manzanitas laying around me and my dog would make a great team :hihi:


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Bruce, where do u go hiking id like to grab a couple dead pieces of manzanita for my 29 :icon_mrgr


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

BruceWatts said:


> I see tons of Manzanita every time I go hiking. I can't believe that people pay for this stuff. Here's a pic of a giant dead manzanita "tree", about 25 feet at the base and 15 feet high. Perfect center piece for a 100 foot cube tankroud:.


 I am also shocked how much this stuff costs but everyone posting how easy it to find is on the west coast, and all but one is from Cali. Maybe Cali people are the ones selling and marking it up to cover cost of living:tongue:


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

hurry grab them and distribute to planted tank owners around the world before the wildfires get 'em!


----------



## OoNickoC (Jul 29, 2009)

Going out for a collection this week, going to get alot of nano pices and some burls.


----------



## yogi1974 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just think of all the manzanita burning up in the SOCAL fires right now...:angryfire


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

yogi1974 said:


> Just think of all the manzanita burning up in the SOCAL fires right now...:angryfire


That is what it is adapted to do. New growth will occur from the ashes, and some of the wood will still be there and not completely burn up.
That will weather and make nice wood for aquariums.

The cost issue is really based on shipping, they do not weigh much, but are bulky to pack and cost a lot based on dimensions, not weight.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

yogi1974 said:


> Just think of all the manzanita burning up in the SOCAL fires right now...:angryfire


 
You better run and go save it for us people that don't have access to it readily. :biggrin:


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

yogi1974 said:


> Just think of all the manzanita burning up in the SOCAL fires right now...:angryfire


Pfft, let it burn, I probably have enough dead manzanita on my couple acres of property to supply the entire aquarium trade for a year.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Upside down, that second one would make an awesome tree with moss on the ends of all the branches...


----------



## Tbone007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are you looking at selling any of this wood????


----------



## Mowze (May 11, 2009)

Hmmm any chance of somebody sending some seeds over here to the UK? Fancy giving growing this a try! (Yes I do realise our climate differences but it cant hurt to try a few in a heated green house!)


----------



## Jonno (Dec 2, 2008)

Tbone007 said:


> Are you looking at selling any of this wood????[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> i agree


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

*Best place to look in NorCal?*

Does anyone know where is the best place is to look for Manzanita in NorCal? Is it more of a costal thing? I'd love to get some for my setup. Plus, it's a great excuse to get outside for a hike!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

CaliEAB said:


> Does anyone know where is the best place is to look for Manzanita in NorCal? Is it more of a costal thing? I'd love to get some for my setup. Plus, it's a great excuse to get outside for a hike!


You can find it all over the Berkeley/Oakland hills for sure. The problem is people don't like you taking it, even if their is a crew uprooting invasive bushes and you got it from there (and tend to not ask you where you got it from).


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

talontsiawd said:


> You can find it all over the Berkeley/Oakland hills for sure. The problem is people don't like you taking it, even if their is a crew uprooting invasive bushes and you got it from there (and tend to not ask you where you got it from).


 
Yeah - that's the thing, eh? If you're taking it, it must be valuable even though they would only thought of it as underbrush to be cleared to prevent fires! I'll take a look around! Thanks!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

CaliEAB said:


> Yeah - that's the thing, eh? If you're taking it, it must be valuable even though they would only thought of it as underbrush to be cleared to prevent fires! I'll take a look around! Thanks!


I think it is just cultural. People just don't want you to disturb nature at all and assume you just walk around cutting things down. It isn't that bad but you kind of feel shady about it. I could probably find a place with less people though, just to avoid all that. I mean their is acre opon acre of this stuff some places, taking a few dead peices can't be that bad, I don't think. It's just an evironmentalist place.


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

talontsiawd said:


> I think it is just cultural. People just don't want you to disturb nature at all and assume you just walk around cutting things down. It isn't that bad but you kind of feel shady about it. I could probably find a place with less people though, just to avoid all that. I mean their is acre opon acre of this stuff some places, taking a few dead peices can't be that bad, I don't think. It's just an evironmentalist place.


 
Hmmm...I guess I shouldn't bring my 3' chainsaw and atv with no muffler out! :hihi: All joking aside, when I looked up manzanita on the web, I was suprised to see that some species of it in Cali are on the critically endangered list! Yikes! I definitely don't want to be the guy who cuts down the last of anything! I'll be looking for dead stuff.


----------

